# Trading Big Numbers



## Bronte (23 February 2007)

*Trading Big Numbers*

What are Big Numbers?

6000 in the ASX / SPI
$5.00 for Telstra etc
$1.00 for any Stock.

Any more?


----------



## professor_frink (23 February 2007)

here's a big number-

197 456 897 234 000 000.

Not quite sure how I'd trade it, but it looks like a good short to me.


----------



## Bronte (23 February 2007)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> here's a big number-
> 197 456 897 234 000 000.
> Not quite sure how I'd trade it, but it looks like a good short to me.



Let us be serious professor_frink ...please 

Any more Big Numbers??


----------



## BIG BWACULL (23 February 2007)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> here's a big number-
> 
> 197 456 897 234 000 000.
> 
> Not quite sure how I'd trade it, but it looks like a good short to me.




IIIEEE!!! the hurting and the Breaking and the selling and the buying and the braining and the draining. Hey i think thats my bank account number WHAT THE!!! LOL


----------



## professor_frink (23 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Let us be serious professor_frink ...please
> 
> Any more Big Numbers??




you wanted big numbers I gave you one.

Maybe you should clarify exactly what the point of this thread is.
If you want a big stockmarket number, here's one-
46 452


----------



## Bronte (23 February 2007)

This could turn out to be a lot of fun  
as well as *very* educational.


----------



## doctorj (23 February 2007)

10c is an interesting number.  0.1c to 0.5c increments.

Whats this all about?


----------



## Bronte (23 February 2007)

Have you ever noticed how 'Big Numbers' often become:
*Very Strong Resistance and then Support*?


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

This is a joke thread is it   

Shouldn't it be merged to the one that already exists?


----------



## Bronte (23 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> *Trading Big Numbers*
> 
> What are Big Numbers?
> 
> ...




Just have a look at $5.00 for Telstra

6000 on the ASX200 / SPI

Majority of  Stock charts.


----------



## Bronte (23 February 2007)

Why would we have called *4180 * as a BIG Number?

Ask Nick Radge, we did & I will explain.....


----------



## Basilisk (23 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> *Trading Big Numbers*
> 
> What are Big Numbers?
> 
> ...



You talking about * round * numbers?


----------



## Bronte (23 February 2007)

Basilisk said:
			
		

> You talking about * round * numbers?



Yes Basilisk, well done  
Round numbers are in the group of what we call 'Big Numbers'


----------



## professor_frink (23 February 2007)

This morning's *BIG NUMBER* for the nikkei has been 18150.

Holy hole in the donut Batman, Bronte is on to something!


----------



## Bronte (23 February 2007)

Why was 18150 a 'Big Number' prof ?


----------



## professor_frink (23 February 2007)

no reason Bronte. It's been the high for the day and sounds impressive when you put *BIG NUMBERS* in bold before it. Isn't that what this thread is about, *BIG NUMBERS*.

To take it even further, I predict that every single turning point today on the nikkei will be at a round number ending in zero. Today's low has been 18050 and it's high 18150. On track so far!

I've had my fun now.

Carry on people


----------



## Bronte (23 February 2007)

I can understand 18000 or 18144 or 18500 or 19000


----------



## BIG BWACULL (23 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> I can understand 18000 or 18144 or 18500 or 19000




What about 90210 i hear thats a BiG  number and a GGGGGREAT show (yeah right lol) So what is the point of these numbers and their significance as i am not a mind reader and am not sure where this is heading (Except maybe to ZERO) Bye now


----------



## Bronte (23 February 2007)

Many of the 'Great Masters' knew of and traded these 'Big Numbers'
For example: Edwin Lef'evre wrote about Jesse Lauriston Livermore's
use of them for trading the ticker tape in the 1923 book: 
'Reminiscences of a Stock Operator'
One of the greatest traders of all time and a really good read.


----------



## Bronte (23 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Have you ever noticed how 'Big Numbers' often become:
> *Very Strong Resistance and then Support*?



Charts to follow hopefully


----------



## dodgers (23 February 2007)

I like your style Bronte but I don't see any big numbers

How about *significant numbers*..??!

To continue your point, in a very broad sense every additional 500 pts on the SPI seems to have had a pull back of some form to its original level. 5500 here we come.  :aus:


----------



## Kauri (23 February 2007)

Look after the little numbers and the big numbers will take care of themselves.


----------



## Bronte (3 March 2007)

Basilisk said:
			
		

> You talking about * round * numbers?



*6050 Record High* 26th Feb 2007


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> *6050 Record High* 26th Feb 2007



You sure it hit 6050? 2007 isn't a big number is it?


----------



## Bronte (20 April 2007)

Bronte said:


> Yes Basilisk, well done
> Round numbers are in the group of what we call 'Big Numbers'



'Big Number' 6300
Record High 6299
Low 6175
50% 6237
Interestingly the 50% level provided some great Resistance.


----------



## wayneL (20 April 2007)

*Battman*,

Can you supply some statistical evidence of this big number theory?


----------



## Bronte (18 May 2007)

wayneL said:


> *Battman64*,
> Can you supply some statistical evidence of this big number theory?



Good morning all  
Yes we can wayneL.

Late yesterday we saw *6401* High on the SPI
Sycom overnight has been as low as 6367  
SPI Chart to follow:


----------



## constable (18 May 2007)

Hey Bronte ive just got to say the first page of this thread is hilarious keep up the good work! Big numbers as in milestone as in psychological barriers or support im sure people trade these everyday when stocks pushes past or breaks through them if thats what you mean?


----------



## Bronte (18 May 2007)

We mean exactly what you say.
Thank you constable


----------



## happytrader (18 May 2007)

Hi Bronte

I agree the market loves round numbers. 

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Bronte (18 May 2007)

Hi happytrader  
Great to hear from you.
We have seen 6350 already this morning.


----------



## Bronte (18 May 2007)

Bronte said:


> We have seen 6350 already this morning.



SPI 1 min chart,showing..
"Big Number" *6400*
Record High 6401


----------



## CanOz (18 May 2007)

Bronte said:


> SPI 1 min chart,showing..
> "Big Number" *6400*
> Record High 6401




Bronte...great to hear from you again, i was thinking of you on the way home last nite...wondering...where did she go? Figured we hear something soon, given the approach to 6400..uncanny really isn't it. So when did you go short?

Cheers,

PS, those gaps usually get filled don't they? Will you fade that too?


----------



## Bronte (18 May 2007)

CanOz said:


> Bronte...great to hear from you again, i was thinking of you on the way home last nite...wondering...where did she go? Figured we hear something soon, given the approach to 6400..uncanny really isn't it. *So when did you go short?*Cheers,
> PS, those gaps usually get filled don't they? Will you fade that too?



Hi CanOz,
Thank you for your kind words. 
Uncanny isn't it (Battman6400)  
We can not answer your above question....
for risk of being banned.
6330 Low


----------



## caleb2003 (18 May 2007)

I've read the livermore book, very good read, so are we to assume that whoever gets to $100 1st will either resist there or if it goes over then it will fly?


----------



## CanOz (18 May 2007)

Bronte said:


> Hi CanOz,
> Thank you for your kind words.
> Uncanny isn't it (Battman6400)
> We can not answer your above question....
> ...




I've got it sitting at 6320 now, which is S1...i wonder if it will hold? Asian markets down today too, we might to go S2 this afternoon yet!

Cheers,


----------



## Uncle Festivus (18 May 2007)

Howdy,
So is Dow 13500 a big enough number?


----------



## Bronte (18 May 2007)

Uncle Festivus said:


> Howdy,
> So is Dow 13500 a big enough number?



Howdy Uncle Festivus, 
Yes 13500 would be a big enough number for us to trade off.
Trading Record "Big Number" Resistance is easy enough.
Just remember and adhere to your mathematics.


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2007)

Bronte said:


> Good morning all
> Yes we can wayneL.
> 
> Late yesterday we saw *6401* High on the SPI
> ...



Thats not a statistics.

Thats calling the "big number" after the fact. Why 6400? LOL this thread sitting here all this time waiting for an answer to my question... and waiting for the market to turn at any round number and SHAZAM! *a big number.* 

Why not 6300 or 6500?

"Round Numbers" on the other hand, are a well known phenominon. But would still like to see the theory tested statistically. I don't see it that much in what I trade... not enough to more reliable than MACD or other such indicator.

If ypu wish to humble me just come up with some statistical "big numbers"


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2007)

Thinking more on this big/round number thing:

The SPI turned at 6401. But the SPI is a derivitive of the SP200 cash index which did not get to 6400 or a BIG number... Neither did the all-ords. So why does the SPI count as a big number but not the Actual cash indices?

Why would the index turn at a big number anyway? Do all these people with NAB, BHP and WPL think "Oh crap! The SPI has hit 6400... better sell now!"?

I can see the psychology in an individual name like "I'm holding Google till $400" and enough people thinking the same, But I still don't see it often enough, or significant enough to really take that much notice.

Why wasn't 1,500 resistance on the SP500? That's a nice round number? Why didn,t nasdaq stop at 2,500? I could pull up many more examples where BIG number mean nothing.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 May 2007)

wayneL said:


> Thinking more on this big/round number thing:
> 
> The SPI turned at 6401. But the SPI is a derivitive of the SP200 cash index which did not get to 6400 or a BIG number... Neither did the all-ords. So why does the SPI count as a big number but not the Actual cash indices?
> 
> ...




Wayne,

Like most analysis it could be coincidence of the convenient. A bit like triangles and fibonacci etc.

Statistical testing would be most revealing.


----------



## tech/a (18 May 2007)

let me tell ya.
When I hit 50 that was a big number.
Sure as hell was significant.
Plenty of resistance.
At 70 It'll be support I'm looking for!


----------



## >Apocalypto< (18 May 2007)

tech/a said:


> let me tell ya.
> When I hit 50 that was a big number.
> Sure as hell was significant.
> Plenty of resistance.
> At 70 It'll be support I'm looking for!




Ha ha ha 

 classic!


----------



## Bronte (18 May 2007)

tech/a said:


> let me tell ya.
> When I hit 50 that was a big number.
> Sure as hell was significant.
> Plenty of resistance.
> At 70 It'll be support I'm looking for!



Hehe!  very funny tech/a
Not looking forward to the Big 50
40 was great.....life changing


----------



## CanOz (18 May 2007)

Bronte said:


> Hehe!  very funny tech/a
> Not looking forward to the Big 50
> 40 was great.....life changing





Sounds like he's already there!


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2007)

tech/a said:


> let me tell ya.
> When I hit 50 that was a big number.
> Sure as hell was significant.
> Plenty of resistance.
> At 70 It'll be support I'm looking for!


----------

